# Dory designer Jeff Spira passes away



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

I came across this this morning and wanted to share the information for those folks who built one of his boats or was interested in his work.

I also wanted to say thanks to Jeff. Because of Jeff I was able to build a kayak with my students last year. One of my memorable projects teaching.

Thank you Jeff, may you Rest In Peace.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

RIP Jeff..


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Condolences. Where was he located?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

yesimapirate said:


> Condolences. Where was he located?


Huntington Beach CA I believe.


----------



## dan.adkins111 (5 mo ago)

Has anyone been able to find his plans. Just watched all of his YouTube and am wanting to build one of his boats. 
Thaks...
Dan


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

dan.adkins111 said:


> Has anyone been able to find his plans. Just watched all of his YouTube and am wanting to build one of his boats.
> Thaks...
> Dan


I haven’t…I’ve looked but haven’t found anything..the webpage is no more…and the community forum is gone…your best bet for finding the plans is possibly going to the hull truth forum or something similar. And seeing if someone would be willing to share the plans.

True sadness seeing all of his work gone. Maybe one day someone will build an archive?


----------



## JeremyClapp (4 mo ago)

I’ve been dreaming of building his boats for a long time. His website has been taken down and his plans are no longer available. Makes me wish I had bought them all years ago. Hold fast Jeff, you’ll be missed.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

JeremyClapp said:


> I’ve been dreaming of building his boats for a long time. His website has been taken down and his plans are no longer available. Makes me wish I had bought them all years ago. Hold fast Jeff, you’ll be missed.


I’ve talked with a few people about it. I’ve been thinking about making an archive to continue to share his work. Such a shame to see his work disappear. Hard part is that it may be copy righted. So his family would have to sign off. Due to the way his website was handled I have a feeling it may not be that easy.


----------



## JeremyClapp (4 mo ago)

I thought about trying to contact the family through his obituary, I’m sure we’re not the only ones who would want his plans. I would honestly buy a copy of every single one if made available.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

JeremyClapp said:


> I thought about trying to contact the family through his obituary, I’m sure we’re not the only ones who would want his plans. I would honestly buy a copy of every single one if made available.


Same here, but I don’t have that kind of money 🥲 he had a decent amount of plans and guides


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

JeremyClapp said:


> I thought about trying to contact the family through his obituary, I’m sure we’re not the only ones who would want his plans. I would honestly buy a copy of every single one if made available.


If you end up getting any info please let me know.


----------



## DrummingSon (4 mo ago)

I am so saddened about Jeff passing he was a wealth of knowledge and a very nice man. I was waiting for retirement have time to build my life long dream boat and now I may never be able to build one of Jeff’s boats because I put off purchasing the plans. I really think it would break Jeff’s hart to know people can’t get get his plans and build his masterpieces it has broken my heart. If you had a problem or needed advice about your build he was always there to walk/talk you through it. I guess the old saying rings true ab don’t put off until tomorrow what you should have done to day. Rest well brother and I will see you on the other side one day…


----------



## Oregon Old Timer (18 d ago)

Many have asked me to share copies of my Spira plans, but I don't know what's ethical in this situation. Plans clearly state that one set of plans entitles the building of only one boat. In normal circumstances, reselling or sharing plans without compensating the designer would be theft of intellectual property.
But, with Jeff dead and with no apparent way to contact his heirs, if any, what are the rules regarding sharing plans?
The only ethical way I can see to do that is to resell plans or copies for Spira's prices and, if his company revives or his heirs make themselves known, forward that money to them.
I'd like to know how others deal with this.

Eric Rush
Hebo, Oregon


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

I completely see your point. If he has any heirs they don’t want anything to do with his work. Or at least it seems that way…

However that being said, I don’t think he would want to gate keep his work or knowledge. He made so many videos and a few books sharing what he knew for the love that he had in building boats. I think he would rather people share them now, given no one has any access to his plans anymore.

On his plans I’m sure he has them copyright protected. But I truly don’t believe he would have perused damages unless someone was making money off his plans or sharing them to the masses. But copyright is interesting, I’m curious who owns the rights Now?

So the real question you have to ask yourself or anyone else who has access to his plans is, do you want to continue to share his work? Otherwise he will be eventually forgotten. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DrummingSon (4 mo ago)

I will try to keep an eye on how Jeff’s company comes back if there is an attempt to continue his business by his heirs or someone else. The name Spira International is being used by at least two other companies so coming back under that name will probably not work out very well so we will have to wait and see what if anything happens next. If anyone hears anything new please post. Thanks Everyone!


----------

